# canal tarpon flies



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Real quick - what size fish are you looking at (since canal tarps come in very small all the way up to "oh dear" sizes -particularly west of Ft. Lauderdale...)? I've used 7 and 8wt rods but they'd be way too light if there's a fish over forty pounds on the other end....


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a 7, 8, and 9 weight only, so probably best to stick to the small stuff. Prefer the 8 weight


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

20-40 lb fluoro leader is my preference depending on the size. For smaller sub 5 pound all the way to hand size poon I like small white, tan and black flies tied on size 6-8 hooks. 

The smaller ones are notorious short strikers so I like a little longer shank hook to increase the hookup ratio.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Where's Redjim?


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Ted

Thanks for thinking of me! Still doing hurricane repair and dealing with the lymes. These are my six current favorites. I have caught hundreds of fish on all six of these except the pole dancer. But it a hot number too.

My four best tips for doing well in the ditches are as follows:

1) Be as stealthy as you can and don't worry as much about what you are throwing. But more important presentation. They will eat a lot of different flies in they are if they are in the mood. Lots of times they are not.

2) If your hooks are not SHARP do not waste your time. I personally resharpen a hook after each fish.

3) If you see the tarpon they probably already know you are there. Give them a number of shots and then move on. I have seen some throw at a group of fish for hours without a bite. If a spot is super hot I will land a fish and attempt to sit motionless for 15 minutes or so until it calms down. (Some of my best spots are the size of a swimming pool)

4) Stay TIGHT on you fly line AT ALL TIMES. This alone is probably the most important. Those mouths are HARD and tough to get a decent hook set.

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. My fly tying skills are rather limited at this point. The closest fly shop is in miami and I am not headed down there unless you force me. Best online for quality and value? Thx


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

cichlids will eat swedish fish given the chance...i always think smaller is better, especially along 84 and griffins feeder canals. I like a small black clouser, mostily cause its what i throw for bass and the occasional snook, tarpon are going to be a chance encounter. Just throw what you've got


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

MPL1978 I don't tie either, don't worry.

I have a great fellow Dan Johnson for you www.customsaltwaterflies.com. He is one of the best around. He actually has a baby tarpon section on his site check it out. He does a few wonderful cockroach patterns that are grade A!

Capt. Bob is a Hell of tyer too that might tie a few winners for you. Many other wonderful tyers on this site that are amazing.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Is that a pole dancer? I'd love to see that sticking out of the side of a tarpon's face!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, bottom right is a #2 Pole Dancer. Have no photos but probably have caught 40 to 50 alone this season on pole dancers. It is a expensive fly though. I believe they stopped making them because it was so costly. I bought 25 or so on eBay a long time ago for next to nothing.

Only reason I don't throw it that much is because it is a bit bulky and I have to bring a bigger than rod that the 6 weight I am use too. Snook and some of my friends seem to enjoy pole dancers as well.


----------

